# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  look at this russian bodybuilder

## lelyano23

his name is Alexey Lesukov 
and he is only 17 
and this photos in off season

----------


## lelyano23

on season

----------


## lelyano23

onther photos

----------


## 0tolerance

i tell you what, he definately makes me wish i had an endless supply of money, steroids and food :O

----------


## T_Own

holy .. shit

thats ridiculous. his fake tan is awful though haha, he looks like gold and his face looks like its dirty. 

the middle pic in that last set is crazy; to see how huge he is compared to normal kids.

----------


## Kale

> i tell you what, he definately makes me wish i had an endless supply of money, steroids and food :O


And most of all... GENETICS !!!!

----------


## 0tolerance

yea i tottally agree kale.
Freakky genetics would be good  :Smilie: 

im guessing that this kid will probably be a mr olympia one day soon.
unless russians arent allowed to participate(unsure of the rules)

----------


## auslifta

wow! he is unreal! oh what makes you think russians cant compete in olympia?

----------


## j4ever41

> holy .. shit
> 
> thats ridiculous. his fake tan is awful though haha, he looks like gold and his face looks like its dirty. 
> 
> the middle pic in that last set is crazy; to see how huge he is compared to normal kids.


yeah that pic shows a bigass difference

----------


## jimmyinkedup

he looks amazing now ...i almost dont wanna see what that will turn into ....with the distended abdomen etc.... he looks amazing now....

----------


## marcus300

wooow he looks very well for 17yrs old, will go far if pushed in the right direction.

----------


## genetisch

just proves steroids can be taken from the new age level i recomend is 16 cuz obviosly lee and this kid did it and dont forget arnold and Lou Ferrigno.

----------


## FireGuy

That baby face on that body reminded me of Bigs Avatar. Damn, that kid picked the right parents. Big and symmetrical.

----------


## Narkissos

Alex is 20... Not 17.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> just proves steroids can be taken from the new age level i recomend is 16 cuz obviosly lee and this kid did it and dont forget arnold and Lou Ferrigno.


yeah , i was afraid when i saw this post someone would come up with some retarded rationalization like this......

----------


## Narkissos

I have his pic threads from age 17-20 on my forum.

Pics from last October:

----------


## FireGuy

C'mon Nark!! Dont let the facts get in the way of a good story.... ;-)

----------


## Narkissos

> C'mon Nark!! Dont let the facts get in the way of a good story.... ;-)


lol

It is a good story indeed though.

The kid is an awesome talent.

I just hope he doesn't get lead astray.

I knew some awesome talents when i was coming up as a junior (who made even me look like shit by comparison)...and they just never capitalized. Or... got led astray and ruined their physiques.

I'd love to see him make pro.

----------


## Matt

Good god he's like a younger me lol.

----------


## GT2

He looks far more impressive in the off-season than in the on-season.

Either way, FREAK!

----------


## amcon

i gotta disagree on this one... so lets say he is 20, he clearly has been geared up for a long while... what direction is he going to go??? 

he looks great - but ... i just worry about stories like this dude, he has (compliment) muscle maturity of a 35 year old, but how scary is his future going to be with starting so early?

and, again that distended stomach look (i dont like it)

all that said, man doesnt he look good up against arnold???? those arms?!?!?!

----------


## FireGuy

> i gotta disagree on this one... so lets say he is 20, he clearly has been geared up for a long while... what direction is he going to go??? 
> 
> he looks great - but ... i just worry about stories like this dude, he has (compliment) muscle maturity of a 35 year old, but how scary is his future going to be with starting so early?
> 
> and, again that distended stomach look (i dont like it)
> 
> all that said, man doesnt he look good up against arnold???? those arms?!?!?!


What direction is he going to go? I would say possibly pro! I dont condone anyone that young doing AAS but at least he has a plausable reason. It's the kids doing it to look good for the girls or using it as a shortcut for the 20lbs of lean they can get naturally with some hard work that make me shake my head.

----------


## IM708

That baby face of his is ruining it for me. He also looks disproportional IMO.

----------


## FireGuy

What about his physique do you find out of proportion? I thought his symmetry was very good.

----------


## FireGuy

If this is out of proportion sign me up anyways!!

----------


## amcon

> What direction is he going to go? I would say possibly pro! I dont condone anyone that young doing AAS but at least he has a plausable reason. It's the kids doing it to look good for the girls or using it as a shortcut for the 20lbs of lean they can get naturally with some hard work that make me shake my head.


thats not a plausable reason (in my opinion), when i was 20 i geared up and put on 50 lbs in 18 months ... and i suffer from a few things i wish i didnt have from doing aas. hey i give the kid lots of gym respect for the work he has done BUT

and i would be supprised if he wasnt a pro now

----------


## IM708

Those HUGE quads in proportion to his waist. I don't find them appealing at all, not on jay ronnie flex etc.

----------


## T_Own

> thats not a plausable reason (in my opinion), when i was 20 i geared up and put on 50 lbs in 18 months ... and i suffer from a few things i wish i didnt have from doing aas. hey i give the kid lots of gym respect for the work he has done BUT
> 
> and i would be supprised if he wasnt a pro now


you and him are in a completely different boat. he does it for his future, you did it for whatever reasons you thought of. i'm sure you didn't look like that at 20 either.

he obviously has some help with his diet and training because he isn't just blowing up then shrinking. he's massive. its not like he was a normal looking kid either, my guess is he was huge for his age probably early teens, got led into the gym, then a few years later when he's already bigger than most of the guys in there, he gets led to steroids and the stage

----------


## FireGuy

> Those HUGE quads in proportion to his waist. I don't find them appealing at all, not on jay ronnie flex etc.


You might not find them appealing but it's one of the things judges look for. I think his quads look in good proportion to the rest of his body. Has a good X Frame look.

----------


## ray0414

i think the pics of him in gold look bad ass. looks like a metal statue etched with perfection. he must be on that badger milk i seen on tv...

----------


## Matt

> That baby face of his is ruining it for me. He also looks disproportional IMO.


What photo are you looking at??  :Chairshot:

----------


## IM708

Umm, pretty much all of them.

----------


## FireGuy

I think most would agree that by bodybuilding standards he has above average proportions and symmetry. Whether or not you find it appealing is completely subjective and know one can tell you you are right or wong.

----------


## Narkissos

^^Agreed.

----------


## melbgymnst

now that guy is a freak!

----------


## PT

he has great genetics and started very young and i gurentee he will go pro. he has a great body and everything going for him

----------


## amcon

> you and him are in a completely different boat. he does it for his future, you did it for whatever reasons you thought of. i'm sure you didn't look like that at 20 either.
> 
> he obviously has some help with his diet and training because he isn't just blowing up then shrinking. he's massive. its not like he was a normal looking kid either, my guess is he was huge for his age probably early teens, got led into the gym, then a few years later when he's already bigger than most of the guys in there, he gets led to steroids and the stage


t ball oops i mean, t - (you got) owned, your guesses dont really mean alot (your 18 remember??) how do you know what he looked like before?? my guess is he was a total nerd and went to the gym to get some self respect... and looks like he got it - 

i was in a completely diff boat... i had a doc feeding me the stuff and i went from 148 lbs 2% body fat (sucking weight as a wrestler) 6 foot ish, all i wanted was get some muscle, and now i have issues from the few cycles i did... and as a kid (as im sure you dont know... cause you are one) i just didnt know the final results... 

so as i said i give the kid tons and tons of gym respect i would just worry about his later life... all that could be lost to gain what?

----------


## Ashop

that kid has some great potential...IMPRESSIVE!!!

----------


## GGallin

Nice gyno

----------


## FireGuy

Gyno? The dude might have large areola's and his lower chest looks a touch over developed in his off season look but I dont any evidence of gyno. Maybe I am missing something.

----------


## Voland

I wish i had the "gyno" (i should check my prescription glasses cos i see no gyno) and not the awful one i've got since i was 14. Oh and i'll also take the rest of his body.

----------


## *RAGE*

^^^^yea that dude is huge

----------


## Jakt

great for him, and i hate posting neg comments, but looks too fake and not hard enough... as always to each their own

----------


## southmadejd

Here is a video of him lifting....oh to have these genetics....:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOAxz...eature=related

----------


## Towel

great shape. Beats me how this kid got like this. His pecs are oversized and for some reason he has a verry good thick back but his traps look flat on front shots. He needs bigger calves as well. Overall he looks great though

----------


## Coop77

Amazing physique, but something looks kind of weird about his chest to me. I'm not sure if it's gyno or just the shape of his chest.

----------


## Emondo

How big a factor are genetics in bodybuilding?

----------


## hugovsilva

HUGE factor.

----------


## IronReload04

fyi guys...

This kid is I think 5'4.

I promise you guys teen phenoms come and go. They are a dime a dozen I promise you. why? because where does he have to go from where he is at drugs wise? 

some guys do juice from the get go. these guys are 1 in 10 million that actually make it. The russian could be one of them. only time will tell.

jmo

----------


## danny101

this guy has worked extremely hard to get like that no amount of food or aas can do that by itself you need hard work everyone knows that regardless of his age id be happy been his size at 30 never mind 17 admire him and anyone else who falls in the "ridiculassly large" category full respect

----------


## genetisch

hes 20

----------


## genetisch

This kids nothing compared to Priest at this age,just look at my avi this is Lee at 21

----------


## genetisch

not about size only its mostly symmetry.

----------


## genetisch

He looks natural until 18 then hes got baby face or swolllen head from HGH.
18

----------


## OH REALLY

Kid looks great steroids and hard work just like the rest of us food food food good for him

----------


## OH REALLY

Kid looks great steroids and hard work just like the rest of us food food food good for hIm

----------


## Noles12

haha the 18 year old picture really does look like bigs avi

----------


## garythompson

his chest does look kinda weird but I couldn't really tell too well because of the video

----------


## garythompson

wonder how long he has been taking...

----------


## briancb1

He's got gyno, mine looked like that when I had them removed and each glad was the size of a peanut (w/ shell) when it came out. 

Damn growth gut already?

----------


## jbm

*Huge* kid!

----------


## Andro9

hhaaahaha in that pic his face looks like hes 5 yrs old but his body is amazing! WTF LMAO

----------


## Panzerfaust80

damn soviets. =)

----------


## The Deuce

Holy Mary Mother of God !!! Genetics !!! AAS !!! AND FOOD !!! AMAZING WHAT CAN HAPPEN !!!

----------


## DEVLDOG

I cant believe the negative comments guys make about this kid,he is bigger and ripped more then anyone who posted on here,nobody including myself can say anything but...Nice ****ing Job!!!! no amount of AAS will make anyone look like that without hardwork,dedication,discipline and yes,good genetics. who gives a **** if he has gyno,I had it and had surgery to remove it anyone who is in this game long enough and is serious enough will have to deal with it, who cares his calves are behind the rest of his physique,they are still better then most and are one of those muscles that genetics plays a big part in, but he still is only 20yrs old and has another 20yrs to grow and define...

****ing haters!!

----------


## Gym Freak

> I cant believe the negative comments guys make about this kid,he is bigger and ripped more then anyone who posted on here,nobody including myself can say anything but...Nice ****ing Job!!!! no amount of AAS will make anyone look like that without hardwork,dedication,discipline and yes,good genetics. who gives a **** if he has gyno,I had it and had surgery to remove it anyone who is in this game long enough and is serious enough will have to deal with it, who cares his calves are behind the rest of his physique,they are still better then most and are one of those muscles that genetics plays a big part in, but he still is only 20yrs old and has another 20yrs to grow and define...
> 
> ****ing haters!!


Damn hatters. You gotta admit they do keep the conversation lively though. I give props to the kid. Most of us wish we had the potential and resources to build our physiques as this kid has. No matter what. 

I truely don't understand the negativity many people have. They can turn anything into negativity. 

I hope the kid does well and achieves what he wants with his health and dignity intact. Thats what we all want in life anyway right? Even the haters!

----------


## F4iGuy

Looks impressive.

----------


## Narkissos

> I cant believe the negative comments guys make about this kid,he is bigger and ripped more then anyone who posted on here,nobody including myself can say anything but...Nice ****ing Job!!!! no amount of AAS will make anyone look like that without hardwork,dedication,discipline and yes,good genetics. who gives a **** if he has gyno,I had it and had surgery to remove it anyone who is in this game long enough and is serious enough will have to deal with it, who cares his calves are behind the rest of his physique,they are still better then most and are one of those muscles that genetics plays a big part in, but he still is only 20yrs old and has another 20yrs to grow and define...
> 
> ****ing haters!!


Agreed.

----------


## TCEL300

anyone also notice he is the kid in one of those strength booster campaigns?....he is deadliftn a WR...so he comes from a powerliftn background...he reminds me of a young johnnie jackson

----------


## TCEL300

and i think he is closer to 22

----------


## garythompson

> great shape. Beats me how this kid got like this. His pecs are oversized and for some reason he has a verry good thick back but his traps look flat on front shots. He needs bigger calves as well. Overall he looks great though


your pretty lean but it looks like there is a nut sac on your back.

----------


## F4iGuy

:Haha:

----------


## skeldno

I am jelous!!!! he looks just like me in my dreams!

----------


## GymHero

> He looks natural until 18 then hes got baby face or swolllen head from HGH.
> 18


lmfao!!!! Looks like a 5 year old on a 30 year olds body  :1laugh:

----------


## lozza89

ha theres plenty more pics of him about just check his myspace, only reason i cant think of people hating is jelousy of having that kind of body , cause i no iam.

----------


## GymHero

> ha theres plenty more pics of him about just check his myspace, only reason i cant think of people hating is jelousy of having that kind of body , cause i no iam.


He has an awesome body but it doesn't go with his face lol.... It doesn't look right 2 me

----------


## StritationOrBust

This guy needs to get somebody new to do his bronzer.

----------


## BigMatt

> That baby face of his is ruining it for me. He also looks disproportional IMO.


lol... He look Better than You will ever will in your Whole life.

That guy is a Genetic Freak.

Hes Russian... Thats says it all.

Russian,Austrian,Germans Desendent People Have the Best Genetics in Bodybuilding with Black Descendant People.

----------


## BigMatt

> How big a factor are genetics in bodybuilding?


He is Russian.

----------


## bjpennnn

some silver dollar nipples

----------


## therecanonlybe1

17 holy fvck!!!!!!! them nipples will be downfall.

----------


## Monstruoso

focking hell.... G R E A T fisique...

if one day im half of what he is ... im happy

----------


## Etil

> Alex is 20... Not 17.


Actually I think he is 21 now? I might be wrong tho...He defenetley aint 17 on any of the pics tho, there are a few from when he is 18 - 19 but not 17...Still very impressive tho  :Smilie:

----------


## TRT,MAN

that kid is very immpresive. i could see him comming over in the states and being sombody. possibly be runner up for the o.

----------


## bma33

Damn, I think he looks good and if those pecs have gyno bring em on! I'll take em lol

----------


## machineDK

He doesn't look anything like that on here though, I kinda doubt he'll go pro. Look what happened to Richard Sandrak, but hey who knows, he just doesn't look very good on here to me. Props for attaining that kind of physique his age, but I think he would've been better off natural (and not deliberately shutting his growth plates at 5'4), at least until he was older. It's not like he's going to win the Mr. Olympia at that age anyways!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mU-HdQpNDBc&NR=1

----------


## amateur88

damn that kids a lump! wish i was that big! lol He will go far!

----------


## Tigershark

That guy is just sick. Awesome work on his part.

----------


## Epic1

im jealous

----------


## DEE151

i seen some of these pics befor of this kid a while ago on another fourm i do belive he is older now by a couple of yrs

----------


## Chopperbox

Wow just saw that post, not bad, not to mention back home its way easier to get gear pharmacy grade, like to get advil here.

----------


## kojak_x

oh my god, that kid is a beast, but why aas at such a young age, if only he waited a few years.

----------


## bjpennnn

lots of pros started at a young age. who knows though.

----------


## JinNtonic

Amazing he looks outstanding.

But he needs to grow a beard so he doesnt look like BIG's avatar.

----------


## c-Z

Insane....

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> i tell you what, he definately makes me wish i had an endless supply of money, steroids and food :O



That would not make you look anything like him...that si poor genetics to the core...he looks great...

----------


## crazy_rocks

i dont care what the reasons, a tan like his is disgusting.

----------


## Juturna

I agree with FireGuy... just hitting the declines too much haha.

----------


## Misery13

> Gyno? The dude might have large areola's and his lower chest looks a touch over developed in his off season look but I dont any evidence of gyno. Maybe I am missing something.


yeah he just looks like he has giant nipples... :Aajack:

----------


## cfiler

I can't wait to see him 5 years from now competing. The kid is going to be a complete monster, I can totally see him as the next Ronnie C.  :Big Grin: 

He's just gotta learn how to apply the fake tan cream better.  :Wink:

----------


## feeldapump89

This rusky is a beast makes me so jelous.

----------


## ranging1

kid looks great

but i say he started abit early and shouldve focused on being a kid for awhile

----------


## DSM4Life

> 17 holy fvck!!!!!!! them nipples will be downfall.


He is scheduled for nipple replacement soon.

----------


## bass

well, hell be a testimony as to what steroids will do to you using them this young. we'll just have to wait and see!

----------


## Bull_Nuts

he's better than ill ever be....though i have to say his calves and forearms are definately lacking....actually their horrible...

----------


## IggySupra

Overall, this kid looks amazing IMO. I would kill to have a body just like that. 
Anyone know all his stats? Heigh, weight and bf%?

----------


## juttsdm5

why are people dogging this kid. Hes perfect. He popps in all the right places

Ill bet he works his ass off. Good for him !

PHDs

----------


## starkiller

I agree his lower chest is either over developed or is developing gyno, its pretty thick. I was really impressed with the side by side with the Oak. I am not to fond of short statures. Longer limbs, shorter, tighter, torso to me is physically appealing. The boy looks great.

----------


## THE TANK 81

all that said, man doesnt he look good up against arnold???? those arms?!?!?![/QUOTE]


Ya he looks good but the fact that he is comparing himself to THE GREAT ONE pisses me off. Arnold would have [email protected]#ing stomped his ass on stage back in the day. Hell ya ..............sorry I think my test got the best of me there.

----------


## Hate Being Small

:BbAily: 


> focking hell.... G R E A T fisique...
> 
> if one day im half of what he is ... im happy


Yeah Wat he said

----------


## Monster87

Despite his hugeness his puppy face makes him look like a *****. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Hard.On

he wont be able to wipe his own ass for long

----------


## xclusiv96

great stuff, but i bet this guy is short.

----------


## jrmy

I think I saw him on an issue of M&F..He's like 22 0r 23 now I think.None the less a huge mofo

----------


## zackle

Damn. 17 and looking like that. If he doesn't let up, imagine what he would like like in his late 20's?

----------


## Animal1

He's 21-22 now. He's insane either way!

----------


## AnimalJ

Jesus. . . i need alot more roid! lol

----------


## Exilus

He is very impressive, but his use of steroids stunted his growth at 5'4.....nice job :S

----------


## AnimalJ

Shit happens.

----------


## hkntbro

latest video guys http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8uDFt_Vqmo

respect for this guy

----------


## the big 1

Hes brilliant, amazing in fact, but... hes a little guy in the height department, what a shame.

----------


## F4iGuy

I love his form on seated rows, how he rolls the shoulders forward. I can't seem to get it.

----------


## americanoak

what happens to this kid when he stops cycling?

i dont wanna sound like a cocky mofo, but i honestly think if i ate the way this kid did, trained, and jucied, i could be very similar to how he is. I am very thankful for my genitics, the only thing I have a prob with, whch he prolly doesnt, is keeping bodyfat low. If I didnt care so much about body fat i would prolly be back up in the 210-230 range right now. However, I hate even the slightest bit of bodyfat so im staying in the 185-190 range.

----------


## americanoak

bahhh, looking at this makes me want to start cycling soo bad..
damn these threads. If it wasnt for the fact that I know he is 5'4 and has 0 natty test prolly, i would order up a cycle tomm lol

----------


## Exilus

> bahhh, looking at this makes me want to start cycling soo bad..
> damn these threads. If it wasnt for the fact that I know he is 5'4 and has 0 natty test prolly, i would order up a cycle tomm lol


It says on the official competition website he competes in that he's 5'6, 89 KG as of 2009.

----------


## americanoak

eh even 5'6 is little.

Anyone know where this kid will be when he stops cycling?

----------


## Hard.On

AAS stunts your growth.
I dont know if this effected him but sadly no matter how much muscle he develops, He is on a small frame. Im 5'10 and I consider myself to be short.

----------


## alpmaster

> eh even 5'6 is little.
> 
> Anyone know where this kid will be when he stops cycling?


Are you saying you can't be a good bodybuilder at 5'6''?

----------


## ferocious bubble

So maybe its ignorant to say this, but now 17 year olds are on steroids . 

man, you can just tell from his abnormal muscles, unless this guy went through puberty in the 1st grade hes do something that those other guys aren't and im not talking about diet or training. 

I of course could be wrong is this guy is some genetic **** up, but ill probably never know.

----------


## johncalvin

why are so many dissing him for using ass so young. He did it, and it can;t be undone. Most of yall's heros (lee, arnold, and probably many others) all did steroids at a young age. I'm not condoning it, but everything this kid has he earned.

----------


## americanoak

> Are you saying you can't be a good bodybuilder at 5'6''?


Im not saying that at all, Franco Columbu, Lee Preist, Dexter Jackson are all 5'6 or shorter and are amazing bodybuilders. It is just a shame because they probably could have been between 5'9-6' and would have been even more impressive

----------


## alpmaster

> Im not saying that at all, Franco Columbu, Lee Preist, Dexter Jackson are all 5'6 or shorter and are amazing bodybuilders. It is just a shame because they probably could have been between 5'9-6' and would have been even more impressive


You're saying early AAS use is what made them short?

You have to understand, a lot of people get into bodybuilding -> steroid use _because_ they are short, not because they used steroids at an early age.

----------


## americanoak

> You're saying early AAS use is what made them short?
> 
> You have to understand, a lot of people get into bodybuilding -> steroid use _because_ they are short, not because they used steroids at an early age.


no im not saying that.....
i know some people are short because they are short, and some people are short cause they take aas.. Im not saying the above guys are short cause of the aas, but it is a possibility. Franco Columbu and Lee Preist both started at an early age and are 5'6 and shorter, so the fact that they are that short, in my book, is they got unlucky and their growth plates sealed. I dont know when Dexter got into aas but im gonna guess it was prolly around the same age

----------


## MaNiCC

Interesting to see people give him postive feedback even though people always rant about the use of steroids at a young age, just proves to be a pro you got to start young like the rest

----------


## MaNiCC

> *So maybe its ignorant to say this, but now 17 year olds are on steroids.* 
> 
> man, you can just tell from his abnormal muscles, unless this guy went through puberty in the 1st grade hes do something that those other guys aren't and im not talking about diet or training. 
> 
> I of course could be wrong is this guy is some genetic **** up, but ill probably never know.


Im not saying i agree with the age of it, however all of the "bodybuilders" on this site have to say that the pro's that they idolise started at a young age

also kids at even younger ages are doing much worse these days

----------


## hkntbro

no mr olympia started to do cycles after the recomended for you age(21)
especially europeans
this guy probably started on 13-14(if not even earlier)
my best friend (pro bodybuilder today) told me his dad inject him for first time when he was on 11
dont be so surprised seeing teens on roids please. here they are legal and they are much cheaper than all the supplements

----------


## Exilus

> no mr olympia started to do cycles after the recomended for you age(21)
> especially europeans
> this guy probably started on 13-14(if not even earlier)
> my best friend (pro bodybuilder today) told me his dad inject him for first time when he was on 11
> dont be so surprised seeing teens on roids please. here they are legal and they are much cheaper than all the supplements


how tall is your best friend, 5'1?

----------


## feeldapump89

> Im not saying that at all, Franco Columbu, Lee Preist, Dexter Jackson are all 5'6 or shorter and are amazing bodybuilders. *It is just a shame because they probably could have been between 5'9-6' and would have been even more impressive*


 Its funny cause you seem to act like you have a strong grasp on how things work when you really dont... This is totally inaccurate and irrelevant you cant make such predictions. You still have much to learn but looks like your heading down the right path you have a solid natural base going keep it up.

----------


## hkntbro

> how tall is your best friend, 5'1?


he huge, 1.85

----------


## layeazy

awesome size its a boy in a mans body lol

----------


## cjw2021

hahaha he is a boy in a mans body

----------


## nothingtoitbuttodoit

a few pics of him now in the offseason

----------


## bigboomer

So what he's ****ing short...guy looks amazing, he's got a body most dream of having in there lifetime...

----------


## Exilus

very short arms :S

----------


## the big 1



----------


## dan5568

wow what a freak, he already has a lot better development than alot of good amatures in the npc and even some pros who im sure are on alot more gear..will be intresting to see what he turns in to

----------


## c-Z

^^^ agreed

----------


## Bossman

> no mr olympia started to do cycles after the recomended for you age(21)
> especially europeans
> this guy probably started on 13-14(if not even earlier)
> my best friend (pro bodybuilder today) told me his dad inject him for first time when he was on 11
> dont be so surprised seeing teens on roids please. here they are legal and they are much cheaper than all the supplements


Yeah, I've heard we Americans are much more conservative then some other countries when it comes to steroid use . I don't see this as a bad thing though. Some of the greatest didn't even hit their stride until they were 40ish. Ronnie Coleman is a good example. It takes time to build a "quality" physique. Starting so young with drug use is not the right way to build a decent base IMO.

Not taking anything away from the Russian. He's amazing. Hope he lives long enough to realize his potential.

----------


## vishus

JEEEEEZ. this kid is like the same age as me but 3x as big haha very very jealous, makes me want to TRAIN harder......not JUICE harder. i hate the mentality of those out ther who think drugs are the fix for success....

----------


## the big 1

hes a bit like lee priest with a bigger chest/wider clavicals, hes short looking aswell.

----------


## taiboxa

> what happens to this kid when he stops cycling?
> 
> i dont wanna sound like a cocky mofo, but i honestly think if i ate the way this kid did, trained, and jucied, i could be very similar to how he is. I am very thankful for my genitics, the only thing I have a prob with, whch he prolly doesnt, is keeping bodyfat low. If I didnt care so much about body fat i would prolly be back up in the 210-230 range right now. However, I hate even the slightest bit of bodyfat so im staying in the 185-190 range.


you just lime lighted your ignorance to the world of bodybuilding..

----------


## Bossman

> Interesting to see people give him postive feedback even though people always rant about the use of steroids at a young age,* just proves to be a pro you got to start young like the rest*


Nah, I don't buy that at all. Just because some do it doesn't make it right. A few years building a solid base without AAS isn't going to detract from your chances to become a pro. If anything, it will enhance them as the knowledge base would be stronger before starting AAS.

----------


## joe293

> you just lime lighted your ignorance to the world of bodybuilding..


LMFAO......thank you, Taeboxa !!!!!

I was debating how to reply to the old ....."if I took what the Pros do, and ate what they ate and train like they do, I'd be just as good as them!!" . Holy shit, I haven't seen a post like this for years......since I was on bodybuilding dot com....lol.

----------


## americanoak

> you just lime lighted your ignorance to the world of bodybuilding..


how so?

----------


## americanoak

> LMFAO......thank you, Taeboxa !!!!!
> 
> I was debating how to reply to the old ....."if I took what the Pros do, and ate what they ate and train like they do, I'd be just as good as them!!" . Holy shit, I haven't seen a post like this for years......since I was on bodybuilding dot com....lol.


i love how everyone acts so smart on here

If It wasnt for family/social/job reasons i would most likely already have started aas. I know how to train and eat and if i did start aas I would do it correctly. I would take what works for my body after experimenting with different compounds to see how each would affect my body. I wouldnt eat exactly what they ate either.. because for each person will be a diff meal plan. 

Im glad though, that you can laugh about someone's comment on how they think they can look like a pro bodybuilder. How do you know that I cant? You dont know me personally and just because about 95% of the people that lift will never look like one doesnt mean that i cant.

I hope you had your laugh, but I am not the one going around on this forum to make fun of people and ot be a douch bag. I am here to learn so that wehn i deicde to start aas that I do it correctly and as safe as possible.

And the fact that you didnt comment about my comment untill after someone else did just shows how much of a coward you are. I hope you enjoy your useless life as just another guy doing juice to get big just so u can think u are good at something

----------


## americanoak

> LMFAO......thank you, Taeboxa !!!!!
> 
> I was debating how to reply to the old ....."if I took what the Pros do, and ate what they ate and train like they do, I'd be just as good as them!!" . Holy shit, I haven't seen a post like this for years......since I was on bodybuilding dot com....lol.


buy the way, i didnt say if i took exatcly what this kid took and trained exactly how he did... I have been working out for a few years and know for a fact that that would just be dumb. What works for some doesnt work for others and I know prett well what works for me. 

And even if I did EXACTLY what this kid did you cant say that I wouldnt be somewhere near him because he prolly eats a shit ton trains a shit ton and juices a shit ton, so if what worked for him worked for me and we did the exact same thing then there would be no reason for you to laugh.

But again, i wasnt even saying that if i did exactly what he did..........

----------


## americanoak

> Its funny cause you seem to act like you have a strong grasp on how things work when you really dont... This is totally inaccurate and irrelevant you cant make such predictions. You still have much to learn but looks like your heading down the right path you have a solid natural base going keep it up.


Plz read post 133.

I am not sayin that those bodybuilder would have been taller, im just saying they did start at a young age and the chances of them being taller were there.

It may just be me, but if franco columbo or the others had a few more inches their bodies, to me, would look much more impressive. perfect example would be the video of the 1975 olympia when franco and arnold were on stage for overall winner. Franco was very muscular and proportioned, and maybe even as good as arnold, but in my opinion the height rly gives an advnatage.

I am not saying you cant be an impressive short bodybuilder, because thats not the case, but i was talking about in my opinion compared to the taller guys. There is no doubt someone like lee preist who is 5'4 or 5'5 with 22 inch arms is impressive

----------


## F4iGuy

Everybody's entitled to their opinion. Nobody has to agree with it. Not a whole lot of Mr. O's walking around at 6' plus. Doug Miller is about 5'7" and owns the natural scene.

----------


## taiboxa

> how so?


you said if you ate the way he ate.. juiced and trained.. i saw your pic... you have no where NEAR his muscle maturity, thickness, or build in anyway... you say you can acquire that by juice.. seriously.. JUICE? you make it sound like a "cure-all" but until you run aas for many years and see how.. lackluster.. it really is.. and how crucial diet/genetics are as well as consistency and dedication are, you should NOT make such claims. you say you know how.. well thats great.. knowing and doing are two completely different paths... and if you really think you know... you would be further than where you are right now, even though you are natural.


you also state "if it worked for him it will work for me.." that right there is another piece of the puzzle that truly indicates to me you have no clue of which you speak.

----------


## americanoak

> you said if you ate the way he ate.. juiced and trained.. i saw your pic... you have no where NEAR his muscle maturity, thickness, or build in anyway... you say you can acquire that by juice.. seriously.. JUICE? you make it sound like a "cure-all" but until you run aas for many years and see how.. lackluster.. it really is.. and how crucial diet/genetics are as well as consistency and dedication are, you should NOT make such claims. you say you know how.. well thats great.. knowing and doing are two completely different paths... and if you really think you know... you would be further than where you are right now, even though you are natural.
> 
> 
> you also state "if it worked for him it will work for me.." that right there is another piece of the puzzle that truly indicates to me you have no clue of which you speak.


I will never become this big or ever get close ot his size because I cannot make it obvious that I am taking anything. I never said "if it worked for hi it will work for me" because I am not an idiot and know what works for one may not do anything for another, if i did say that plz point it out for me, because it was a mistake.

The picture that you saw of me im guessing is the one if you clck on my profile. That is a picture of my abs only and it is also over a year old, and I have one other thread that only shows one of m arms in it so the pcs you saw are very deceiving.

When i said if i ate like him etc. i meant it in a way that if i took aas, ate like him, as in I had a perfect diet for my bodytype, and trained like him, i meant that if i had a very strict schedual and pushed mself the way he obviously does every time he hits the gym. Unfortuantly I don't have a PERFECT diet but I do eat very clean and went from ahving no abs to having almost an 8 pack in a matter of four months while maintaining the exact same bodyweight.

I don't go to a very big gym, but i do go to one with big guys, and oter guys who have juiced and am not afraid to say that I am just as big as some of them, bigger than others, and almost just as strong as a lot of the people who have used aas in the gym I go to and sometimes even stronger, with the exception of a few.

I do not have to prove anything to you and just because you can look at one picture of me and say that I have no way near the muscular development to look the way he does is because I have only been working out for a couple years, and only really seriously untill about last year. If I started taking steroids from the time I started lifting I gaurentee I would be way more developed than I am now, but it is a choice I chose not to make.

---

anyways, I dont feel like arguing. The fact is that I beleive that if i trained hard enough, ate perfectly, and took the supplaments that worked best with my body I beleive I could acheive a physique not that big, but maybe close. I will never try to get that big however, so you, nor I, will ever know.

----------


## taiboxa

those two bold statements say more than i ever could. 
your too defensive to begin with anyways




> *I will never become this big or ever get close ot his size because I cannot make it obvious that I am taking anything.* I never said "if it worked for hi it will work for me" because I am not an idiot and know what works for one may not do anything for another, if i did say that plz point it out for me, because it was a mistake.
> 
> The picture that you saw of me im guessing is the one if you clck on my profile. That is a picture of my abs only and it is also over a year old, and I have one other thread that only shows one of m arms in it so the pcs you saw are very deceiving.
> 
> When i said if i ate like him etc. i meant it in a way that if i took aas, ate like him, as in I had a perfect diet for my bodytype, and trained like him, i meant that if i had a very strict schedual and pushed mself the way he obviously does every time he hits the gym. Unfortuantly I don't have a PERFECT diet but I do eat very clean and went from ahving no abs to having almost an 8 pack in a matter of four months while maintaining the exact same bodyweight.
> 
> I don't go to a very big gym, but i do go to one with big guys, and oter guys who have juiced and am not afraid to say that I am just as big as some of them, bigger than others, and almost just as strong as a lot of the people who have used aas in the gym I go to and sometimes even stronger, with the exception of a few.
> 
> *I do not have to prove anything to you* and just because you can look at one picture of me and say that I have no way near the muscular development to look the way he does is because I have only been working out for a couple years, and only really seriously untill about last year. If I started taking steroids from the time I started lifting I gaurentee I would be way more developed than I am now, but it is a choice I chose not to make.

----------


## gym_junki

he looks amazing this makes me want to train harder not gear hader

----------


## americanoak

> those two bold statements say more than i ever could. 
> your too defensive to begin with anyways


The statements are ture. I am not on here to argue wheather or not I could become this kids size or not. And when i said neither you nor I will ever know if I will become that big is because even if I bulked up a little bit, say a test e dbol cycle it would be the end of me. I cant make it obvious that I am taking anything. I wasn't saying that If I did take something that I would automatically become his size.

I am also defensive because I am very passonate about bodybuilding and improving my physique. I will admit that I dont know everything there is to know about steroids , but I am also young and will continue to learn.

----------


## taiboxa

> The statements are ture. I am not on here to argue wheather or not I could become this kids size or not. And when i said neither you nor I will ever know if I will become that big is because even if I bulked up a little bit, say a test e dbol cycle it would be the end of me. I cant make it obvious that I am taking anything. I wasn't saying that If I did take something that I would automatically become his size.
> 
> I am also defensive because I am very passonate about bodybuilding and improving my physique. I will admit that I dont know everything there is to know about steroids, but I am also young and will continue to learn.


you can still gain like mad w/o compounds that induce bloat or make insane changes in ones physique.. but regardless i do agree you have tons to learn

----------


## americanoak

> you can still gain like mad w/o compounds that induce bloat or make insane changes in ones physique.. but regardless i do agree you have tons to learn


K taiboxa this is going nowhere
i know you can gain w.o steroids or other compounds
im kinda done visting this thread

----------


## taiboxa

> K taiboxa this is going nowhere
> i know you can gain w.o steroids or other compounds
> im kinda done visting this thread


i said w/o bloat not w/o compounds but fair enough

----------


## Moosedog

> latest video guys http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8uDFt_Vqmo
> 
> respect for this guy


holy shit, sorry to bump this post but in this vid he looks awesome. The shot on triceps pushdowns is amazing, such thickness

His lats are literaly hanging off him LOL

brilliant

----------


## kongking

Wow he look great....17 or 20...verry impressing  :Smilie:

----------


## supermanfw

nice but he has gyno like a mutha fudger

----------


## JordanRHughes

> i tell you what, he definately makes me wish i had an endless supply of money, steroids and food :O


No doubt. That is what it takes all right. I remember my grocery bill back in the day of my weight lifting-it was more then I pay now with three kids and a wife....

----------


## Cotto333

Who said teens shouldnt use steroids ?

----------


## zeapoorte

He has a bright future definitely.

----------


## buffteen

So apparently he is now in the 250s at around 5'5... 1.85m actually.

He looks like a total beast in this vid doing seated DB curls:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEiLM...eature=related

----------


## Exilus

> So apparently he is now in the 250s at around *5'5... 1.85m* actually.
> 
> He looks like a total beast in this vid doing seated DB curls:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEiLM...eature=related



1.65m you mean...

and he really has some huge bitchtits and GH gut...

----------


## trix8

he looks like a giant jacked baby

----------


## heyyallsup

Undeniably and absolutely amazing! It makes one wonder just how far he'll be able to go! Without a doubt one of the greatest inspirations for young bodybuilders everywhere!

----------


## walkerls1

I don't know about all you ya'll but when I was 17 I was chasing pu$$y, not spending hrs in the gym everyday.

----------


## bodybuilder

Wow that kid is huge

----------


## goodlifting

he really is a specimen. i'd love to talk to this guy. could you imagine?

----------


## Txtoast

Why do some guys praise this kid, but when I see a 20 or 22 y/o ask about cycling the veterans tell them to wait? 

Not splitting hairs, just wondering the precautions for one, but not another.

----------


## goodlifting

> Why do some guys praise this kid, but when I see a 20 or 22 y/o ask about cycling the veterans tell them to wait? 
> 
> Not splitting hairs, just wondering the precautions for one, but not another.


certainly makes you wonder. but most 20 sumthins don't have the very deliberate supervision this kid has. 

every video i've seen of this kid he has multiple trainers literally up his ass telling him exactly what to do.

there's a video of him when he was 20 (i don't know how old he is now) and he told the interviewer that he has been bodybuilding for 3 years. there is no way he got to where he is now without multiple elite trainers and doctors giving him everything he needs to do (diet, training, drugs). no one is born with all of that knowledge.

i'm jealous of this kid. i would take that life. i really would. hahaha! but at the same time i respect him because he's the one eating the food, lifting the weights. (and taking the drugs)

----------


## Ishallnocheatmyself

wtf now i feel like shit lol. by the way speaking of genetics... how tall is he he looks like a short kid.. i wish iwas short short people look fuller wannnnn wnqnn wwannn cry.

----------


## CMB

> wtf now i feel like shit lol. by the way speaking of genetics... how tall is he he looks like a short kid.. i wish iwas short short people look fuller wannnnn wnqnn wwannn cry.


He is 5'4

----------


## Angilina

the pics on the show are not that good he looks better in the formal pictures .
and watching him make me wish , GOSH i ve that body  :Big Grin: colon cleanse reviews

----------


## Public Enemy

This dude probably has some good veterans around him who have been in the game for long and they are advising him on how to cycle and use steroids effectively.

----------


## Exilus

The guy dances, too...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIXeY6a7_eY&feature=sub

----------


## weknowbobbito

hes 17...

----------


## gladmax

this Kid looks crazy, still cant believe it lol

----------


## Bull_Nuts

amazing potential....future mr. O? Puts me in mind of lee priest...

----------


## always_better

Anyone know how tall he is and his weight?? I've heard from 5'4-5'9....just curious. Freaky mass for so young though, props even with the juice that there ain't easy I'm sure

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> Gyno? The dude might have large areola's and his lower chest looks a touch over developed in his off season look but I dont any evidence of gyno. Maybe I am missing something.


Nope, you are not missing anything. This kid obviously has great genes, there is absoluetly no issues concerning symmetry and/or proportion and he certainly does not have gyno, at least not that one can see by looking at the posted photos.

Only because he is 20 and possibly because he is Russian, some people here think they can sucessfully rationalize their resentments but in fact, they are only revealing us the fact that they are bunch of pathetic loosers who are quite good at talking shit about successful ones. Well, if this is the case, then they can kiss this Russian kid's genetically superior white ass, lol.

Give him about 5 more years to build another 50 pounds of lean muscle mass and we may have a new Mr. Olympia.

----------


## Far from massive

> Why do some guys praise this kid, but when I see a 20 or 22 y/o ask about cycling the veterans tell them to wait? 
> 
> Not splitting hairs, just wondering the precautions for one, but not another.


I have said all along that AAS use by someone under 25 is generally not a good idea due to the increased risks. However I have always stated that those with a real career that can be cemented by the use of AAS is completely different. Eighteen year olds join the army, go into coal mines and paint cars every day to put food on their families plates, all of these carry serious health risks. Why should it be any different for athletes using AAS/Growth? Now on the other hand if you are doing it to try to get laid more or because you want to look like your friend but don't want to eat 8 clean meals a day and work out 6 days a week then that's a whole different scenario.

----------


## PurpleOnes

Just read from his facebook that Lesukov just won St.Peterburgs championship in heavyweight category.Text was in germany so I had to change it to english. Google didn't translate all words , but I understood the parts of it that he won.

----------


## mattydaman88

That's a bigg lighty...

----------


## musclelover

He to me looks bloated seriously i hope the early aas use doesn't defeat him before he well known.

----------


## lmmalone

super impressive! Definitely jelly

----------


## AllAmerican-PCS

> his name is Alexey Lesukov 
> and he is only 17 
> and this photos in off season



OMG!!!!! JUSTIN BIEBER on Juice lmao

----------


## Armykid93

> OMG!!!!! JUSTIN BIEBER on Juice lmao


Haha that's

----------


## JR G lady

Hes huge!

----------


## JonnyConcrete

Holy shit! How old is he now? And when did he start his long long bicycle ride.

----------


## petrocles

wooow check youtube out for the video entitled "evolution of alexey lezukov" it shows a pic of him aged 13! very impressive

----------


## yannick35

Genetics first steroids second.

----------


## jimmylkw

how i wish i had his genes... or cash reserves..

----------


## kolaking

STR8 GENES!!!!! Nothing more.

----------


## GBR47

> wooow check youtube out for the video entitled "evolution of alexey lezukov" it shows a pic of him aged 13! very impressive


Yeah he was already massive at 13!

----------


## Bigjd707

Hes just about to go pro and compete in ifbb. Very young and talented. Hes only 24 at the moment...he has his training log on his website also.

----------


## humbleman

> just proves steroids can be taken from the new age level i recomend is 16 cuz obviosly lee and this kid did it and dont forget arnold and Lou Ferrigno.


Idiot!

----------


## oatmeal69

Russian weights heavier than American weights!

----------


## Hulking2016

> his name is Alexey Lesukov
> and he is only 17
> and this photos in off season


Crazy genetics. I wish I had good genetics :Frown:

----------


## Hulking2016

> Hes just about to go pro and compete in ifbb. Very young and talented. Hes only 24 at the moment...he has his training log on his website also.


Can you message me or post a link to his website were I can find his workout log

----------

